# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Գոռ

## Լէգնա

....Գոռի նկարները  սիրում եմ,,ավելի շուտ հասկանում եմ,ինձ հարազատ է,ափսոս  ուրիշ  լինկից նկար չի լինում դնել,,,հիմա  հատուկ  Ձեր համար  նստեմ քաշեմ,,,փոքրացնեմ ու այստեղ   դեղադրեմ :Smile:  …
բայց  վերջում շոկոլադե  բորշ եմ ուզելու :Tongue:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Smile:   :Blush:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Love:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Hands Up:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Blush:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Rolleyes:

----------


## Լէգնա

::}:  ...

----------


## Լէգնա

:Smile:  .,

----------


## Լէգնա

ես  եմ  ասում  են  :Tongue:

----------


## Riddle

> ես  եմ  ասում  են


Լեգ, իրականում դու ավելի զգլխիչ տեսք ունես: :Blush:  
Իսկ նկարներն ընդհանրապես լավն էին: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ես  եմ  ասում  են


Վա՜յ, լուրջ դու՞ ես: :Shok:    Լավն ես: :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Tongue:   :Cool:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Koms

իրոք յուրահատուկ գործեր են, թվում է թե կան միայն ստատիկ պատկերներ, բայց միաժամանակ կա նաեւ ներքին դինամիկա /երեւի շատ գիտական ստացվեց/, :Cool:

----------


## Ուրվական

Հիմա ես էլ կարամ իմ նկարները ու իմ նկարած նկարները ստեղ տեղադրեմ հա՞: :Smile:

----------

